# Rechte und Gruppe ok, kann aber nichts herunterladen



## pee (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Verzeichnis von dem ich nichts herunterladen kann. Bei Filezilla erscheint über FTP die Fehlermeldung: 



> Antwort:    550-Sorry, but the upload/download ratio is 50000:50000 .
> Antwort:    550-You currently uploaded 0 Kb and downloaded 0 Kb.
> Antwort:    550 Please upload some goodies and try leeching later.


Davor hatte ich die Download-/Upload-Ratio auf 10000 gestellt. Die Dateirechte sind ebenso wie bei den übergeordneten Ordnern, von denen ich prima herunterladen kann. 

Was ist also das Problem? Vielen dank im Voraus für eure Zuschriften.


----------



## Till (10. Juni 2009)

Dann nimm doch das Ratio wieder raus oder lade erst was hoch, wie Dir die Meldung gesagt hat.


----------



## pee (19. Aug. 2009)

Als ich das Problem das letzte Mal hatte, bin ich auf SSH umgestiegen. Jetzt brauche ich FTP. Wie nehme ich das Ratio denn heraus? In meinen Limits habe ich für den Kunden keinerlei Beschränkungen auf FTP.


----------



## Till (20. Aug. 2009)

Dann hast Du Dich vermutlich als anonymous User angemeldet. Nimm also die User Login daten und nicht eienn anonymous login ohne Passwort.


----------



## pee (25. Aug. 2009)

Hi,

habe mich nicht als »anonymous User« angemeldet. Da FTP bei ISPC problematisch ist, logge ich mich nun per SSH2 ein. 

Das klappt soweit gut, nur das ich zuerst in den falschen Ordner gelange, wenn ich mich mit Filezilla oder gFTP einloggen will. Da komme ich in */home/webNUMMER* an. Von dort aus muss ich erstmal raus ins Grundverzeichnis und rein nach */web/*, wenn ich an einer Website arbeiten will. 

Bei Nautilus habe ich das Problem nicht. Mit dem Gnome-Dateimanager gelange ich immer ins Grundverzeichnis. Kann ich seitens ISPC irgendwie sicherstellen, dass immer das Grund- oder Web-Verzeichnis beim Login betreten wird?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Antworten und warte gespannt.

Liebe Grüße,
pee


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2009)

> Da FTP bei ISPC problematisch ist, logge ich mich nun per SSH2 ein.


Wieso sollte das bei ISPConfig problematisch sein? Es funktioniert auf tausenden Servern einwandfrei und ich hatte noch nie ein Problem auf meinen Servern und Test-Maschinen damit, unabhängig ob physischer oder virtueller Server.



> Mit dem Gnome-Dateimanager gelange ich immer ins Grundverzeichnis. Kann ich seitens ISPC irgendwie sicherstellen, dass immer das Grund- oder Web-Verzeichnis beim Login betreten wird?


das ist ja auch richtig so, damit der Admin auch diese Dateien verwalten kann. Du kannst aber in einem FTP Client immer den Pfad angeben, falls Du in ein anderes Verzeichnis zum Start möchtest.


----------



## pee (25. Aug. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> ich hatte noch nie ein Problem auf meinen Servern und Test-Maschinen damit, unabhängig ob physischer oder virtueller Server.


Sorry, aber es ist für mich wenig nützlich, wenn FTP mit ISPC auf tausenden Servern da draußen einwandfrei funktioniert, wenn ich solcherlei seltsame Fehlermeldungen habe:



> Antwort:    550-Sorry, but the upload/download ratio is 50000:50000 .
> Antwort:    550-You currently uploaded 0 Kb and downloaded 0 Kb.
> Antwort:    550 Please upload some goodies and try leeching later.


Dabei habe ich keine Beschränkungen für Quotas angegeben. Habe bereits mehrere Male diese Meldung hier ins Forum gepostet, aber bisher bliebt sie ungeklärt. 



> Du kannst aber in einem FTP Client immer den Pfad angeben, falls Du in ein anderes Verzeichnis zum Start möchtest.


Ok, das habe ich nun gemacht und es funktioniert.

Zudem habe ich noch ein anderes Problem. Wenn ich eine Domainweiterleitung von einer zur anderen Domain einrichte, dann dauert es ewig, bis diese greift. Habe es zuletzt probiert und nach einer Stunde war die Weiterleitung noch immer nicht aktiv. Erst am nächsten Tag ging diese (bei vier Domains) plötzlich. Hast du da auch eine Idee Till?


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2009)

> Sorry, aber es ist für mich wenig nützlich, wenn FTP mit ISPC auf tausenden Servern da draußen einwandfrei funktioniert, wenn ich solcherlei seltsame Fehlermeldungen habe:


Und genauso wenig nützlich wie die Behauptung dass FTP in ISPConfig generell problematisch ist. Nur da Ich ansonsten in 25 folge Threads das richtig stellen muss die sich dann alle auf so einen Thread hier beziehen, stelle ich es gleich hier richtig.



> Dabei habe ich keine Beschränkungen für Quotas angegeben. Habe bereits mehrere Male diese Meldung hier ins Forum gepostet, aber bisher bliebt sie ungeklärt.


Wenn dieses Problem außer Dir noch niemand gehabt hat.... Versuch es doch mal bei den pure-ftp Entwicklern. ISPConfig ist nur ein We-Frontend das in die mysql DB schreibt.



> Habe es zuletzt probiert und nach einer Stunde war die Weiterleitung noch immer nicht aktiv. Erst am nächsten Tag ging diese (bei vier Domains) plötzlich. Hast du da auch eine Idee Till?


Das liegt vermutlich am DNS System, Änderungen an Domains dauern nunmal bis zu 48 Stunden und das ist unabhängig von ISPConfig. Oder aber Du nutzt irgendwelche Caches die noch alte Infos beinhalten.. ISPConfig schreibt Änderungen nach ca. 1 Minute. kannst Du jederzeit im Monitor überprüfen.


----------



## pee (25. Aug. 2009)

> Das liegt vermutlich am DNS System, Änderungen an Domains dauern nunmal bis zu 48 Stunden und das ist unabhängig von ISPConfig.


Wenn ich die Weiterleitung rausmache, geht das sofort von statten. Wieso dauert es so lange bis die Weiterleitung aktiv ist? Ich hab dann eine 3-Zeiler PHP-Datei für die Weiterleitung angelegt. Wäre doch gut, wenn ISPC ähnlich vorgehen würde.


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2009)

Du scheinst nicht ganz zu verstehen, worum es da geht. Das hat nämlich nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun, wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe. Alle ISPConfig Änderungen sind innerhalb von 60 Sekunden aktiv. Aber ISPConfig kann halt nicht Deinen DSL Zugangsprovider zwingen, seine DNS Caches zu leeren....


----------



## pee (25. Aug. 2009)

> Aber ISPConfig kann halt nicht Deinen DSL Zugangsprovider zwingen, seine DNS Caches zu leeren....


Da ich bisher nur dich hier als Antwortenden erkennen konnte, halte ich dich für den Entwickler von ISPC. Wäre es nicht leichter, einfach eine 3-Zeiler PHP-Datei zu erstellen?



> Wenn dieses Problem außer Dir noch niemand gehabt hat...


Ich habe ISPC frisch auf einem Root-Server laut der Anleitung mit Debian 5 installiert. Wenn da solche seltsamen Meldungen auftreten, sollte ich nicht der einzige sein, der diese hat. Ich mache mal ein Pureftp Forum ausfindig und frage dort. Vielleicht erfahre ich dann, wer oder was dazwischenfunkt. ;-)


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2009)

> Da ich bisher nur dich hier als Antwortenden erkennen konnte, halte ich dich für den Entwickler von ISPC. Wäre es nicht leichter, einfach eine 3-Zeiler PHP-Datei zu erstellen?


Das ist weder notwendig noch hilfreich. Weiterleitungen werden über apache realisiert und unktionieren nach ca. 60 Sekunden. Eine php datei würde auch nicht schneller geschrieben werden. Wenn das DNS aber noch nicht ugesprungen ist, dann hilft auch keine PHP Datei.



> Ich habe ISPC frisch auf einem Root-Server laut der Anleitung mit Debian 5 installiert. Wenn da solche seltsamen Meldungen auftreten, sollte ich nicht der einzige sein, der diese hat. Ich mache mal ein Pureftp Forum ausfindig und frage dort. Vielleicht erfahre ich dann, wer oder was dazwischenfunkt. ;-)


Dann solltest Du das tun. Wenn es weder jemand hier noch im en Forum gepostet hat, dann hatte damit wohl auch niemand bis jetzt Probeleme. Ich installiere übriges täglich ISPConfig Systeme und hatte weder auf meinen noch auf Kundenservern, die bei Hostern weltweit stehen, jemals diesen Fehler.


----------



## Till (25. Aug. 2009)

Du kannst ja z.B. mal verbose logging in pure-ftpd aktivieren und Dir genau ansehen, was e macht:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...nable-debugging-in-pure-ftpd-on-debian-linux/

Und als FTP Client nimm bitte mal fireftp, damit wir Fehler bzw. Probleme im Gnome Dateimanager ausschließen können:

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/684


----------

